
Five Strategies Microsoft Got Right…And What It Teaches - greyman
http://blogs.msdn.com/stevecla01/archive/2008/11/28/five-strategies-microsoft-got-right-and-what-it-teaches.aspx
======
alexandros
odd.. Although microsoft has been an innovative company at least during the
90's, it seems open source outplays microsoft on all five of these strategies.
Would explain a lot.

~~~
weavejester
The main thing Microsoft has never quite grasped is interoperability. Which is
understandable, because (a) it's hard, and (b) it reduces potential sales by
providing a level playing field. Traditionally, Microsoft has opted for vendor
lock-in; Microsoft tools work best with other Microsoft tools, and poorly or
not at all with competitors.

This strategy does tend to keep customers in the fold, and provide more short
term revenue. However, in the long term a lack of competition causes
stagnation, both in the product and the market; and when a competitor does
arrive, Microsoft suddenly finds itself woefully unprepared to fight back.

Most open source software, on the other hand, exists in a world of broad
interoperability and heavy competition. Is it any wonder that certain open
source products are beginning to nip at Microsoft's heels? Microsoft is still
the 400lb gorilla of the software world, but one that's overweight with a
heart condition.

------
gruseom
Evangelical pap.

